# Car Insurance requirement in Aruba



## seatrout (Sep 9, 2007)

We generally do not purchase insurance when renting car in the US as our insurance coverage as well as Credit card provide coverage for rental car as well.

Does this also applies to international travel such as Aruba ??  The additional coverage are quite expensive and would double the rental cost.

Thanks


----------



## gmarine (Sep 9, 2007)

You should check with your particular insurance company and/or credit card to be sure. 

Even if you have coverage there may be a clause in which you wont be covered if you drive off road, on dirt etc. This is important in Aruba as many places are accessible only by driving off road. This includes the area of the Natural Bridge which has fallen but is still a beautifull area, the National Park, Natural pool, the caves and many other sights. If you only plan on driving the hotel area's of Palm Beach, Eagle Beach etc then you dont have to worry about driving the dirt roads.

Either way call your insurance/CC company to make sure you have coverage.


----------



## ajlm33 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Car insurance in Aruba*

I rented a car while in Aruba last year. My personal insurance company here is the US (Mercury Ins) said that I was "on my own" if I rented a car outside of the country, so to say the least, I opted and paid through the nose for extra insurance while on vacation. The credit card I used to charge for the car has some nominal insurance but I was still lacking the peace of mind I desire when driving in a foreign country.

As a possible option, the taxi service in Aruba is fantastic. All personally owned cars and regulated by the govt as far as fees. Only $10 from the airport to downtown and only $20 from the airport to the high rise hotels/TS villas in Palm Beach. Same price for as many people as you can fit in the car. Many taxis are minivans and SUVs.

You might also consider using a taxi from the airport to the hotel and then only renting a car on the days you need it. Many of the taxi drivers will do customized tours for you for a fixed fee if you ask them for a business card and then call them for a quote once you know what you want to do and where you want to go on the island. Also most hotels have a car rental agency on site.

Another thought is that returning a car at the airport is a nightmare as most outbound flights leave approximately the same time in the afternoon and everyone is trying to return their car at the same time. The car rental huts are small and bunched together and I felt like I was making a NASCAR pit stop just to park the car and get to the Hertz hut along the car rental pit row!!! 

We are going to Aruba next month and will use a combo of taxis and a couple of days car rental to keep the costs down. Best of luck to you...


----------



## seatrout (Sep 10, 2007)

As a added info

I had a Jeep wrangler reserved. through Royals  I plan to do some off road to those site posted above.  I usually charged with either the Marriott signiture or the chase Freedom card.  I think they cover for colision but not sure in Aruba. I plan to call my insurance Carrier tomorrow.

I am also leaving next month.  Had Marriott Surf Club 10/13 to 10/20

Also-- is the rental phone there expensive as to airtime.  My verizon will work there the will cost 60c-$1/minutes

thanks


----------



## gmarine (Sep 10, 2007)

seatrout said:


> As a added info
> 
> I had a Jeep wrangler reserved. through Royals  I plan to do some off road to those site posted above.  I usually charged with either the Marriott signiture or the chase Freedom card.  I think they cover for colision but not sure in Aruba. I plan to call my insurance Carrier tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Keep in mind most credit cards do not cover off road driving. Make sure to check the terms and conditions of the rental car insurance.


----------



## seatrout (Sep 10, 2007)

gmarine

The credit card insurance coverage would include theft, and any accident on the road. It does not cover from damages while driving off road.

How bad is the "off road" going to the natural pool ??  Since there would be few car on this road-  there is little likelyhood of hitting another car while driving offroad.  Is buying the coverage necessary ??

It cost 300/wk for the car-- I believe it cost 40/day for the insurance from the web site.

Also--How far is the hike from the parking lot to the pool once you got there ??  Is it worth the drive and the "off road" risks to see the natural pool??

Thank for your help


----------



## gmarine (Sep 10, 2007)

A car for the entire week is not necessary. I would only take the car for 3 days at most. The roads to Natural pool and Natural bridge are very hilly/rocky. Its not very difficult to make a mistake and damage the car on rocks or on the dirt curves.
Some areas are very tight if cars are coming the other way as well.

I have taken the insurance every time driving off road in Aruba. Too many possible problems for my risk tolerance but luckily have never had a problem in 4 trips to Aruba. Its not a very long hike to Natural pool, whether or not its worth the trip depends on how much you enjoy the scenery.

One note about renting a jeep. If the jeep you are renting has no top, be prepared to get dusty and dirty while driving off road. If you have children I highly advise you dont get an open top jeep for the off road driving. Aruba is very windy and you get covered in dust/dirt while driving off road. I've done it and ate enough dirt to last me a while.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 10, 2007)

The natural bridge collapsed over a year ago.

I paid 19.95 total for American Express to provide Primary Insurance Coverage for my 5 day rental last year in Aruba.

If I had any damage, they would have dealt with it and my US insurance carrier woudl never even learn of it (or be able to raise my rates).

I understand that Diner's Club also has great primary coverage as a basic benefit.

These are contrasted to Amex's free (and most Viisa and MC's) SECONDARY coverage which means you first claim with our home insurance carrier and they pick up the remainder. Even if your home carrier offers no international coverage, your rates will then go up having been in an accident.


----------



## seatrout (Sep 10, 2007)

thankyou

I do have a AmexBlue so I will see if the additional cover "offroad"


Since I plan to rent the Jeep for the whole week.  It does have a solf top that I can cover.   I will also see if I can buy the policy when I do "off road"  Paying $40 is not a big deal if only for a day.  For a whole week is debatable.  

Triet


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 10, 2007)

I do not believe that Amex or Diner's club cover's off road. But for th erest of the time it's a bargain.

PS. I like the freedom of having a car each day whenever I'm in the caribbean. On islands like Aruba, St. Maarten, St. Thomas I use it every day and eat out each night.

On Jamaica or the Dominican Republic, you are essentially at the resort or on escorted excursions, so it's unnecessary.

But Aruba has great restaurants and it's nice to just get in your car and drive home when finished.


----------



## Bootser (Sep 11, 2007)

Generally speaking, your personal car insurance will not cover you while renting or driving outside the United States.
However, I have found that my credit cards will cover property damage to the rental car outside the United States if I use the credit card at time of rental. There is usually a sizeable deductible, but I am willing to take that chance. The important thing to note though is that your credit card will not provide liability insurance. Generally most rental agencies (true in Aruba) will offer two types of  insurance, property damage and liability. I opt for the liability coverage and rely on my credit card for the property damage. I will say that I generally always try to use my American Express for car rental as I believe it offers the most reliable and cost effective coverage.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 11, 2007)

Bootser said:


> Generally speaking, your personal car insurance will not cover you while renting or driving outside the United States.
> However, I have found that my credit cards will cover property damage to the rental car outside the United States if I use the credit card at time of rental. There is usually a sizeable deductible, but I am willing to take that chance. The important thing to note though is that your credit card will not provide liability insurance. Generally most rental agencies (true in Aruba) will offer two types of  insurance, property damage and liability. I opt for the liability coverage and rely on my credit card for the property damage. I will say that I generally always try to use my American Express for car rental as I believe it offers the most reliable and cost effective coverage.



Also, the credit card property damage coverage is usually available only if you decline the car rental company coverage.

It's worth it to be familiar with the details of the coverage provided by your credit card issuers.  

A few weeks ago in Kaua'i my brother was on the verge of taking the insurance company coverages until I urged him to check with his coverage with AmEx.  After talking to AmEx on the phone he learned that not only was he covered, the AmEx coverage was better than the car rental insurance.

Insurance is a huge money maker for the car rental companies - that's why they push it so hard.


----------



## seatrout (Sep 11, 2007)

Hum-- Amex- even the premium plans do not cover offroading.  They laugh and say that they can not cover for thing if I intentionally damage the vehicle.    Isn't a Jeep was born to be driven off road ??


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 11, 2007)

It was actually born for warfare during WWII

Yes, it wants to be offroad, but would you want to insure it?


----------



## luckydude (Sep 17, 2007)

*International car rental insurance*

We have been going to Aruba every year since 2002 and have rented a car every year but one. I have an American Express Platinum card and each time we ask Amex if we are covered in Aruba they tell us that they don't provide coverage out of the country. Our insurance agent also strongly advises us to get car rental insurance when we are out of the country as they also do not provide coverage. When we go next year we are going to use the taxi service instead of renting. The cost is about the same either way and I decided the liability and hassles of dealing with an accident in a foreign country just aren't worth it. What helped persuade me was watching what a gentleman was going thru at the Hertz counter because he had a minor accident while in Aruba. Another reason is the same as a previous poster said, it is a bit of a hassle to both pick up and drop off your car there. These are just our experiences and opinions, hopefully they are helpful in some way.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 17, 2007)

This is from the Amex web site. It is the coverage for the Premium Insurance which costs 19.95 or 24.95 for an entire rental period (based upon the card).

No, I do not work for Amex  
-----------------------------------------------

Definition of the Premium Car Rental Protection Plan 
Premium Car Rental Protection (PCRP) is insurance coverage offered to American Express® Cardmembers to help protect them and Passengers when the Cardmember uses an enrolled Card to pay for a Rental Auto from a Rental Company. Coverage includes 1) reimbursement for damage to or theft of the Rental Auto and personal property, and 2) medical expense and death and dismemberment benefits resulting from a covered Accident. Coverage is worldwide except vehicles rented in Australia, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Jamaica, and New Zealand. Enrollment is available to Consumer and Small Business Cardmembers residing in the U.S., Puerto Rico, and the U.S. Virgin Islands. Corporate Cardmembers are not eligible. 

What the Plan Covers 
The $100,000 coverage level with a premium of $24.95 covers: 
• Up to $100,000 of primary damage and theft coverage for the rental car. 
• Up to $100,000 of Accidental Death and Dismemberment (AD&D) coverage. 
• Up to $15,000 per person of excess coverage for Medical Expenses. 
• Up to $5,000 per person of excess coverage for personal property, maximum of $10,000 for all. 


The $75,000 coverage level with a premium of $19.95 covers: 
• Up to $75,000 of primary Damage and Theft coverage for the rental car 
• Up to $75,000 of Accidental Death and Dismemberment (AD&D) coverage. 
• Up to $7,500 per person of excess coverage for Medical Expenses. 
• Up to $2,500 per person of excess coverage for Personal Property, maximum of $5,000 for all. 


For California Residents: 
The $100,000 coverage level with a premium of $17.95 covers: 
• Up to $100,000 of primary damage and theft coverage for the rental car. 
• Up to $250,000 of Accidental Death and Dismemberment (AD&D) coverage. 
• Up to $15,000 per person of excess coverage for Medical Expenses. 
• Up to $5,000 per person of excess coverage for personal property, maximum of $10,000 for all. 


The $75,000 coverage level with a premium of $15.95 covers: 
• Up to $75,000 of primary Damage and Theft coverage for the rental car 
• Up to $150,000 of Accidental Death and Dismemberment (AD&D) coverage. 
• Up to $7,500 per person of excess coverage for Medical Expenses. 
• Up to $2,500 per person of excess coverage for Personal Property, maximum of $5,000 for all. 


Premium 
There is no cost to enroll in Premium Car Rental Protection, and there are no monthly, annual, or cancellation fees. The Cardmember pays a flat fee of $19.95 or $24.95 per rental ($15.95 or $17.95 for California Residents) each time a rental car is charged to his or her enrolled American Express Card, until coverage is terminated. The flat rate covers the duration of the rental, for up to 42 consecutive days (up to 30 consecutive days for Washington Cardmembers). 

Vehicles covered by the Plan 
The Plan covers most vehicles typically available from a Rental Company, from smaller economy sizes to large luxury sedans, convertibles, exotic cars (worth more than $50,000), minivans, vans, pickup trucks, and full-sized SUVs. The vehicle must be rented from a Rental Company, which is a commercial rental agency that rents passenger type motor vehicles, but it does not include a company whose primary business is something other than renting cars, such as an auto body shop or a moving van company. 
Excluded vehicles include: automobiles that have been customized or modified from the manufacturer's factory specifications, except for driver's assistance equipment for the physically challenged; any rented vehicle used for hire or commercial purposes; antique cars (cars over 20 years old or cars that have not been manufactured for over 10 years); limousines; off-road vehicles, motorcycles, motorbikes, mopeds, recreational vehicles, golf or motorized carts, campers, moving trucks or moving vans, and trailers. 

Benefits of Premium Car Rental Protection 
Some of the most popular products with Cardmembers are the travel insurance services, such as Automatic Flight Insurance* and Premium Baggage Protection.† Our research shows that Cardmembers are interested in purchasing similar products that help protect them at key times in their travels, such as when they rent cars. Also, Premium Car Rental Protection is appealing to Cardmembers who do not have Car Rental Loss and Damage Insurance (CRLDI),§ which is a benefit included with many American Express Cards. And for those Cardmembers who do have CRLDI for no additional charge on their Card but are looking for more extensive protection, this plan will also offer more comprehensive coverage. 

The difference between the Premium Car Rental Protection (PCRP) and Car Rental Loss and Damage Insurance (CRLDI) 
PCRP differs from the CRLDI plan included with most Cards in four key ways: 
• This Plan offers excess coverage for medical expenses, damage or theft of personal property, and Accidental death & dismemberment benefits. With the exception of the coverage on some premium American Express Cards, CRLDI only covers damage to or theft of the rental car. 
• PCRP provides primary coverage for damage or theft of the rental car. CRLDI offers coverage in excess of other sources of insurance. 
• PCRP covers many types of vehicles that CRLDI does not, including full-sized SUVs, expensive and exotic cars, and others. 
• CRLDI only covers vehicles rented in the United States, Puerto Rico, and the U.S. Virgin Islands. *PCRP offers worldwide coverage, except for vehicles rented in Australia, Ireland, Israel, Italy, Jamaica, and New Zealand. * 

Determining coverage of personal car insurance or business insurance 
It’s possible that a Cardmember’s personal car insurance or business insurance might cover these types of losses. However, here are a few things to keep in mind: 
•  PCRP is primary insurance of theft and damage to the rented vehicle, which means enrollees won’t have to dip into their own insurance first, or pay a deductible. 

Also, insurance policies often vary in their coverage of rental cars, or out-of-state or international driving. Cardmembers should check personal policies carefully to see whether they’re covered for rental cars. But this Plan covers enrollees almost anywhere in the world. 

Coverage is automatically extended to other American Express Cards 
If you are the Basic Cardmember, your other American Express Card accounts, and any Additional Cards issued on those accounts, are automatically enrolled in the Premium Car Rental Protection Plan. Any Card accounts issued to you in the future, and Additional Cards on those accounts, will also be enrolled. Cards that are not enrolled include Corporate Cards, Additional Cards enrolled independently, Additional Cards issued to you on someone else's account, and any Card issued by a third-party bank partner of American Express. 
If you are the Additional Cardmember, coverage does not extend to other accounts you may have. You are only covered on the account on which you have been issued the Additional Card. 

Provider of Premium Car Rental Protection 
Premium Car Rental Protection is underwritten by AMEX Assurance Company Administrative Office, DePere, WI. Coverage is determined by the terms, conditions, and exclusions of Policy AX0610 and is subject to change with notice. This document does not supplement or replace the Policy. 
When identifying insurance products that may be of interest to you, American Express may act on behalf of the insurance company and receive compensation that may vary by company and product. American Express may also receive additional financial benefit when AMEX Assurance Company or another American Express entity acts as the insurer or reinsurer for these products.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 28, 2007)

*Accident anyone?*

Insurance policies may be great that come with your credit cards etc.  I can't say they are not.  I bought the collision damage waiver in Aruba and it was worth every cent.  I damaged the car driving into a rut, returned it, they noticed the damage and tried to charge me, saw the waiver, and said goodbye have a nice trip!

I read Conde Naste travel magazine. I pay particularly close attention to the Ombudsman.  There are many sad tales of accidents etc. with rental cars not to mention body problems that were not noted at the time of rental, or did not really exist at the time of return (but billed later for the damage).  I buy the collision waiver.  It gives me peace of mind.


----------

